
Steven Sinofsky Twitter Thread on Mac/OS X on ARM - mayankkaizen
https://twitter.com/stevesi/status/1100228961097797632
======
hguhghuff
Arm based Macs is solving no problem.

~~~
tiernano
It's solving apple having to rely on intel...

~~~
tonyedgecombe
Intel is probably their only supplier they can’t dictate terms to.

